# cheat für ein spiel fixen



## Darky0005 (16. Jun 2006)

hi...
ich habe da so ein spiel und auch dazu so ein cheat programm... nun ist es mit dem neuen update gefixt worden 
aber ich habe da gehört einige hättens wieder hinbekommen und auch nen code bekommen um es zu fixen...


also ich habe gehört man solle es in dies umcodieren bin mir aber nicht sicher:  



```
typedef struct ACTIONSTRUCT {
   STRUCTHDR Header;      // 0x18 / 0x03f2 = STRUCT_TYPE_ACTION
   DWORD TimeStamp;       // timeGetTime()
   DWORD PlayerID;        // ID of player
   union {
       struct {WORD ToX; WORD ToY;} Coordinates;
       DWORD GestureType; // for gestures, see below
       DWORD AvatarID;    // for changing avatar, see below
       DWORD MapID;       // for warps
       DWORD Zero;        // when mining etc
};
   WORD  x;               // x action coordinate
   WORD  y;               // y action coordinate
   WORD Direction;        // see below
   WORD Type;             // see below
} *PACTIONSTRUCT;

#define ACTIONSTRUCT_TYPE_GESTURE    81
#define ACTIONSTRUCT_TYPE_WARP       86
#define ACTIONSTRUCT_TYPE_HEROSPAWN  74
#define ACTIONSTRUCT_TYPE_JUMP       133
#define ACTIONSTRUCT_TYPE_MINE       99
```


aber man sagt es solle einfach sein nur dass es keiner veröffentlich und für sich behält 

danke im vorraus

link für programm:
http://datenklo.net/file.php?id=TMbrCsEERv3eTuKskNIuVPrBGQrE8EmrQYjTQnY7irMClWu6aC1


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

Wie verpeilt muss man sein um C und Java zu verwechseln?

Anyway: **moved**


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie verpeilt muss man sein um C und Java zu verwechseln?
> 
> Anyway: **moved**




sorry... dachte gehört hier rein wegen spielprogrammierung


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

Das Unterforum "Spieleprogrammierung" befindet sich aber in der Kategorie "Java - Programmierung".


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Unterforum "Spieleprogrammierung" befindet sich aber in der Kategorie "Java - Programmierung".



jetzt bemerkt ^^

und noch was: man soll packet 0x03F2 ändern


----------



## byte (16. Jun 2006)

Wozu spielt man ein Spiel, wenn man dann cheated um zu gewinnen? Dann kann mans doch gleich sein lassen...


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu spielt man ein Spiel, wenn man dann cheated um zu gewinnen? Dann kann mans doch gleich sein lassen...



Vielleicht will man nur die tolle Grafik bewundern, hat aber nicht das Talent oder den Grips es weit zu bringen?


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu spielt man ein Spiel, wenn man dann cheated um zu gewinnen? Dann kann mans doch gleich sein lassen...



dieser cheat ist nicht so wie du denkst...
es ist ein cheat für nen online spiel.. genauer zu sagen ein aimbot


----------



## byte (16. Jun 2006)

Wenn man immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands geht, wird mans aber nie zu was bringen.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands geht, wird mans aber nie zu was bringen.



nene 
das ist so...
wenn jeder benutzt hast du letzendlich keien chance...
und das ist der fall


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

Dann treibe ich mich eben nicht auf Public Servern ohne geeignetes Perosnal und Anti Cheat Tools rum und fertig. Lustigerweise sind es gerade die, die nichts auf die Kette bekommen gerne die, die als erstes "Cheater!" schreien, wenn ein anderer mal nen Lauf hat.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann treibe ich mich eben nicht auf Public Servern ohne geeignetes Perosnal und Anti Cheat Tools rum und fertig. Lustigerweise sind es gerade die, die nichts auf die Kette bekommen gerne die, die als erstes "Cheater!" schreien, wenn ein anderer mal nen Lauf hat.



das ist ein ganz normaler server mit anti cheat und alles -_-
wieso will ich es wohl gefixt haben...


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

du machst mcih fertig... heute erst meine freundin und jetzt du ^^


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Jun 2006)

Mir is ja irgendwie schleierhaft, wie man Zeit und Geld in ein MMORPG investieren kann, in dem man Cheaten muß/kann/darf.

Wie auch immer: der QO (Conquer Online) Proxy, auf den der obige Link zeigt, ist tatsächlich ein Java-Programm und scheint zumindest oberflächlich betrachtet das zu tun, was man annehmen würde (Aimbot, Auto-Mining und derlei Späße). Obwohl sich auch einige Funktionen um den Login drehen, was nicht unbedingt was Böses sein muß - man sollte sich sowas aber genau ansehen, bevor die Logindaten sonstwohin entfleuchen.

So oder so: selbst wenn Dir jemand hier helfen wollte - was ich jetzt mal angesichts des Themas bezweifle - wäre  einigermaßen unklar, inwiefern der oben gepostete C-Quellcode im Zusammenhang mit dem Java-Quellcode des Cheat-Tools steht.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir is ja irgendwie schleierhaft, wie man Zeit und Geld in ein MMORPG investieren kann, in dem man Cheaten muß/kann/darf.
> 
> Wie auch immer: der QO (Conquer Online) Proxy, auf den der obige Link zeigt, ist tatsächlich ein Java-Programm und scheint zumindest oberflächlich betrachtet das zu tun, was man annehmen würde (Aimbot, Auto-Mining und derlei Späße). Obwohl sich auch einige Funktionen um den Login drehen, was nicht unbedingt was Böses sein muß - man sollte sich sowas aber genau ansehen, bevor die Logindaten sonstwohin entfleuchen.
> 
> So oder so: selbst wenn Dir jemand hier helfen wollte - was ich jetzt mal angesichts des Themas bezweifle - wäre  einigermaßen unklar, inwiefern der oben gepostete C-Quellcode im Zusammenhang mit dem Java-Quellcode des Cheat-Tools steht.



ich will doch nur meinen spaß haben 

wie gesagt wäre echt nett wenns jemand fixen könnte wäre überglücklich ^^


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Jun 2006)

Mit den vorhandenen Informationen wäre was aber selbst mit viel gutem Willen schwierig bis unmöglich. Du kannst uns ja nicht mal sagen, ob der oben gepostete C-Code jetzt der Sollzustand ist oder nicht. 
Davon abgesehen ist der Java-Code ziemlich beschissen programmiert und selbst wenn es nur darum ginge, die Offsets und Action-Codes an die Vorgaben aus der C-Strukt anzupassen (woher auch immer das kommt), wäre das nicht in ein paar Minuten zu schaffen.

Am besten vergessen wir das Thema also ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit den vorhandenen Informationen wäre was aber selbst mit viel gutem Willen schwierig bis unmöglich. Du kannst uns ja nicht mal sagen, ob der oben gepostete C-Code jetzt der Sollzustand ist oder nicht.
> Davon abgesehen ist der Java-Code ziemlich beschissen programmiert und selbst wenn es nur darum ginge, die Offsets und Action-Codes an die Vorgaben aus der C-Strukt anzupassen (woher auch immer das kommt), wäre das nicht in ein paar Minuten zu schaffen.
> 
> Am besten vergessen wir das Thema also ganz schnell wieder.



aber alle sagen es sei sehr leicht... man müsse nur etwas kurz ändern.. über den code bin ich mir nicht sicher ist glaube falsch

es ist nichtmal ein anti cheat programm was es aufhält, es wurde einfach gefixed also denke ich z.B. neue fenster name oder so bin mir aber nicht sicher...
aber soll was ganz kleines sein


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Jun 2006)

Ich möchte gerne mein Auto tunen, um an illegalen Straßenrennen teilzunehmen. Das soll total einfach sein. Also frage ich einfach mal hier im Gartenmöbelforum. Könnte jemand bei mir zuhause vorbeikommen und das machen? Ich habe hier eine Autobild von 2001, in der nichts dazu drinsteht, das müßte doch an Infos reichen, oder? Soll ja schließlich ganz einfach sein. Irgendwas mit dem Motor oder so. Will doch nur meinen Spaß!


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne mein Auto tunen, um an illegalen Straßenrennen teilzunehmen. Das soll total einfach sein. Also frage ich einfach mal hier im Gartenmöbelforum. Könnte jemand bei mir zuhause vorbeikommen und das machen? Ich habe hier eine Autobild von 2001, in der nichts dazu drinsteht, das müßte doch an Infos reichen, oder? Soll ja schließlich ganz einfach sein. Irgendwas mit dem Motor oder so. Will doch nur meinen Spaß!



die wo es programmiert haben sagen es ist einfach... wenn man es nicht kennt ist es sicherlich schwer...
ok vergessen wirs dann
trotzdem danke für deine zeit


----------



## mischer (19. Jun 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die wo ...


noch Fragen?  :roll:


----------

